# Microsoft Office 2007 Word Scroll-Zoom-Bug



## Blackylein (11. April 2007)

Hi!

Ich nutze schon seit eine paar Monaten das neue Office. Bin damit nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hab ich einen Bug, der mich sehr stört.

Weil ich ein Tastaturmensch bin und bei mir alles schnell gehen muss tritt folgender Fehler auf (wenn man den Vorgang langsam macht, passiert das nicht):

Ich kopiere einen Text mit der Tastenkombination Strg+C und scrolle dann mit dem Touchpad nach oben oder nach unten. 
Leider scrollt Word dann nicht sondern aktiviert das Zoom-Werkzeug und minimiert oder maximiert die Ansicht. 

Hat jemand auch diesen Bug und weiß vielleicht wie man den beheben kann?

MfG
Bl4cky


----------

